# My mother's canary looks funny he has no tail.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

This year we have had a long summer and my mother's canary has moulted really quickly he looks so funny with out a tail. My mother's canary is having a very bad moult poor little guy. He sure looks funny with out a tail. I thought i'd share a couple of photo's of him.. He is also not whistling at the moment..

My mother's Fluffy canary with out a tail.




Thank you for stopping by..


----------



## dsavino (Sep 10, 2012)

Poor baby looks like a leftover Easter chick or a yellow marshmallow Peep!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

dsavino said:


> Poor baby looks like a leftover Easter chick or a yellow marshmallow Peep!


Thanks Dianne. He sure looks funny fight now..


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww poor baby, he looks quite cross!
But still adorable, I agree with Dianne that he looks like a Peep!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> Aww poor baby, he looks quite cross!
> But still adorable, I agree with Dianne that he looks like a Peep!


Ha Ha he does look like a peep he is cross cause his feathers are sore...


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Your mom's canary is very handsome, even without his tail. Hope it grows back soon.


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

No tail on the bird makes the bird seem different to look at. It is unusual to see.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

jellyblue said:


> Your mom's canary is very handsome, even without his tail. Hope it grows back soon.


Thank you Susan. Come to think about it my mums canary is quite handsome but Indigo is more handsome don't you think.



Birdmanca said:


> No tail on the bird makes the bird seem different to look at. It is unusual to see.


Thank you. Yes he looks really different with out a tail...


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Of course, Indigo is the most handsome! And clever too


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

He does look odd without his long tail feathers. I hope they grow back soon and he gets in the singing mood again!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Aww poor little chick! What's his name?


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

jellyblue said:


> Of course, Indigo is the most handsome! And clever too


Hey Susan I was only joking... My mums canary and Indigo are both beautiful,...



aluz said:


> He does look odd without his long tail feathers. I hope they grow back soon and he gets in the singing mood again!


Thanks Aluz I'm sure he will start singing again once his new feathers come through..



Niamhf said:


> Aww poor little chick! What's his name?


Thank you. His name is Sparky..


----------

